# Anyone in the London/Essex area looking for a young male?



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So I was in Pets at Home in Romford, Essex today to get some bits for my boys and obviously I had to look in the animal bit. There was two young rats in the for sale cage and another lone rat in the adoption cage. There was a sign next to him saying his name was Roland and he's being sponsered by the charity for adoption because he has been in the store a long time and has yet to find a home. He was a black hooded with a little white patch on his face and very handsome. I asked the lady at the til about him and she said he's about 4 months old. I practically begged my Mum to let me get him to go with my 3 as he's the same age as Kreacher and Dobby, but she said no  And that as long as I live under her roof I have to abide by her rules, which means no more rats. Plus, next year I'm going to uni and she'll be helping care for my boys while I'm away during the week, so she won't want more. I just can't wait til I'm able to get my own place so I can make my own decsions about pets. I just felt so sorry for him being all alone in that tiny glass tank and he's already 4 months old, when Pets and Home usually get their animals at about 8-10 weeks, so he's been in there about half his life  I don't understand why he has yet to be picked up by somebody, he was so gorgeous. I wanted to take a picture but my phone's been playing up and he was asleep in his tube anyway so I couldn't, but anyone in that area who's looking for a new baby, definitely go see him. I do hope he finds a home soon, poor baby.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Hnnnnngggg don't do this to me! I live in Kent and lone rats in Pets At Home just tug at me so bad! I saw one the other day, all curled up under his/her bed. My boyfriend doesn't let me get pet shop rats anymore though...not after I paid nearly £200 on my last one that sadly was only with us for 4 months and during that time managed to make my other boys ill twice and bully them so bad they were scared to leave their cage...

I hope he finds a home soon. I has my eye on two at the adoption centre months ago ( when I had my bully problem) that had been there for aaaages, and they eventually got homed, so hopefully this will have a happy ending


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww I know what you mean, I was texting my mum for half an hour begging her to let me bring him home! It's so heartbreaking to see him all alone! He's only a youngster, I feel so sorry for him. Thinking about it , he might have been a blaze. It wasn't really obvious but it wasn't fully hooded, he had a stripe on his face, just not in the normal blaze spot. *sigh* I wish I could've got a picture. Poor baby. I'm going to go back possibly tomorrow and see if I can snap a photo to post. I need to go to Romford to get valentines day bits anyway so while I'm there I might aswell pop into pets at home


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Good call! I enjoy visiting the rats in Pets At Home but it always makes me love on my current rats more, because the [email protected] ones are just so apathetic about life and people staring at them, whereas my boys will climb all over the bars to get to me if I poke my head in, even if they were previously fast asleep!

Sounds like I need to get my sister's girlfriend into rats...she lives in Romford. Could totally do this... >.>


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely! Mine are still new so don't fine running to me yet and Sully has always been shy but at least mine are happy and healthy  I hate seeing depressed pet shop rats Yes you so should get her into rats! That'd be so good!


----------

